# Comment ouvrir mon iMac G5 revA ?



## fable (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout est dans la question, le disque dur est mort, il boot nikel sur le DVD, j'ai testé les périphériques, faut juste que je change le HD.

La question est: comment on ouvre la bête ? J'ai l'habitude de monter des PCs, je suppose qu'il faut partir du bas, mais si quelqu'un avait un lien à me donner, ça ferait plaisir.

Je voudrais un truc genre "ifixit.com", j'ai pas mal chercher sur google et le forum, mais j'ai rien trouvé...

D'avance un tout tout grand merci, bon w-e et bonne vacances !

Cdt,

Fable


----------



## Gilles99 (2 Février 2008)

Je serais surpris que vous ne puissiez trouver sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Gilles99 (2 Février 2008)

Un example trouver sur Apple.com
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/imacg5_17inch_Power_Supply.pdf

ceci n'est peut-être pas votre appareil, et c'est en anglais, (mais ça doit bien se trouver en français)

Il est noté que seulement un type de vis peut être utilisé/dévisser sans annuler la garantie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Pour l'ouvrir c'est simple. Place une serviette épaisse sur une table et renverse ton iMac en avant (tout doucement bien sûr) pour que l'écran repose sur la serviette. Ton iMac a alors le pied en l'air.

Dévisse les 3 vis imperdables qui se trouvent sous l'iMac, au niveau de la grille d'aération. Lorsqu'ils sont dévissés à fond, soulève le capot arrière de l'iMac en l'attrapant par le pied en alu. La machine est ouverte.

Le disque dur se trouve à l'opposé du lecteur Superdrive, en haut de la machine à droite. Il te suffit de le démonter et de le changer. Attention à la petite sonde thermique qui est accrochée au rail de maintien du disque.

Attention, un tournevis Torx sera nécessaire pour démonter le berceau du disque d'origine.


----------



## fable (2 Février 2008)

Gilles99 a dit:


> Je serais surpris que vous ne puissiez trouver sur le site d'Apple.



Faut croire que tu vas être surpris alors...


----------



## fable (2 Février 2008)

Aldébaran a dit:


> Pour l'ouvrir c'est simple. Place une serviette épaisse sur une table et renverse ton iMac en avant (tout doucement bien sûr) pour que l'écran repose sur la serviette. Ton iMac a alors le pied en l'air.
> 
> Dévisse les 3 vis imperdables qui se trouvent sous l'iMac, au niveau de la grille d'aération. Lorsqu'ils sont dévissés à fond, soulève le capot arrière de l'iMac en l'attrapant par le pied en alu. La machine est ouverte.
> 
> ...


ok merci beaucoup ! 
sinon quel type de HD je dois prendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

L'iMac G5 utilise un disque dur Serial ATA (SATA I ou II). Là aussi, tu trouveras ton bonheur chez MacWay, moi j'avais choisi un disque de 500 Go et ça marche nickel.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2008)

fable a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Tout est dans la question, le disque dur est mort, il boot nikel sur le DVD, j'ai testé les périphériques, faut juste que je change le HD.
> 
> La question est: comment on ouvre la bête ? J'ai l'habitude de monter des PCs, je suppose qu'il faut partir du bas, mais si quelqu'un avait un lien à me donner, ça ferait plaisir.
> ...



J'ai mis un tuto vidéo (SVM Mac) ICI :  http://dl.free.fr/e67cCqsEP/02_iMac_G5_DISQUE_DUR.mp4


----------



## fable (2 Février 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> J'ai mis un tuto vidéo (SVM Mac) ICI :  http://dl.free.fr/e67cCqsEP/02_iMac_G5_DISQUE_DUR.mp4


Merci beaucoup pr le tuto ! mais je ne sais pas le lire, j'obtiens juste un fichier "getfile.pl.html"



fable a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pr le tuto ! mais je ne sais pas le lire, j'obtiens juste un fichier "getfile.pl.html"


Ah oui, et juste une question temps que j'ypense, je ne peux pas installer macosx sur un disque dur externe et le faire booté dessus en attendant ???

cdt,

Fable


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2008)

fable a dit:


> Ah oui, et juste une question temps que j'ypense, je ne peux pas installer macosx sur un disque dur externe et le faire booté dessus en attendant ???
> 
> cdt,
> 
> Fable



Aucun problème pour faire ça. Ca dépanne bien.

Pour la vidéo, click droit sur le lien et sélectionnes : 

Dans Camino : 'enregistrer la cible du lien sous...'
Dans Safari : 'Télécharger le fichier lié sous...'


----------

